# What would happen if you wore a fursuit to Disney World?



## KitsuneKit (Dec 10, 2008)

Has this been attempted before?  Someone wearing their own fursuit to Disney?  Would the other characters be angry that you are on their turf.  I'd imagine kids would want you to give your autograph and pictures even if you aren't from a movie.  Most kids haven't seen many of the older Disney movies anyway.

Someone attempt this and tell me what happens!


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 10, 2008)

i have heard of people going for their halloween event, thing is i also i have heard of some people be refused entry because of a no-mask policy.

i made a mask for some one who was an employee and she was allowed in with her mask for their halloween event, but i heard latain vixen (a popular fursuit maker) was not allowed in to said event last year


----------



## enchantedtoast (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sure the children would think you were a character, and Disney wouldn't be too happy about that because they're very particular about their publicity. And if there really is a 'no-mask policy' as Beastcub says then that's the only reason they'd need to be able to stop you.

Though I wonder if they'd make exceptions for private events, like weddings...


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 10, 2008)

........personally I wouldn't do it anyways. the 6+ hours you would usually spend at a park is hot enough. If you tried it with a furtsuit you'd probly die from heat exhaustion. xP At night I'd imagine it wouldn't be as bad though.


----------



## kumakaze (Dec 10, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> I'm sure the children would think you were a character, and Disney wouldn't be too happy about that because they're very particular about their publicity. And if there really is a 'no-mask policy' as Beastcub says then that's the only reason they'd need to be able to stop you.
> 
> Though I wonder if they'd make exceptions for private events, like weddings...


 
Best wedding theme ever.

Back on topic, they wouldn't let you in.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 11, 2008)

You would probably die from heat exhaustion or being smothered by hundreds of kids hugging you.


----------



## MooglePower (Dec 11, 2008)

I've heard of issues, but I know folks who have done it before.


----------



## Saethwr (Dec 11, 2008)

i know Timduru organises a Halloween fursuit session at Euro Disney every year but as for the US one i'm not sure. It gets quite a fur suiters


----------



## Biles (Dec 18, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> You would probably die from heat exhaustion or being smothered by hundreds of kids hugging you.



If that was true, then how do the Disney employees handle their suits? I imagine if they were state-of-the-art suits, they'd have built-in coolant system device embedded inside much like you find in suits drivers and commanders wear when operating a military tank.


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 18, 2008)

Biles said:


> If that was true, then how do the Disney employees handle their suits? I imagine if they were state-of-the-art suits, they'd have built-in coolant system device embedded inside much like you find in suits drivers and commanders wear when operating a military tank.



They have another cast member with them at all times.  A spotter if you will.  This is so they don't go the wrong way, get their tail pulled, and can monitor crowd size.  And most (but not all) the time there's a kind of line.  Either there's a que set up, or people are so used to making lines in Disneyland that they automatically fall into one.  (Hey, it can happen.  Kind of funny when you think about it.)

Their heads are also a lot bigger than most of ours.  Their costumes are made to fit just above minimum-wage people, no matter their size.  (Within limits.)  Their eyes are vents, as well at their mouths if open.  If closed it's their ears or hat.


----------



## Kittiara (Dec 23, 2008)

I know that MixedCandy has gone to Disney in suit, and one time were allowed to keep the bodies on but had to give up the heads.  Another time, they went for the Halloween event and were allowed to wear the entire costumes.  It seems to depend on how much trouble they want to give you, whether or not it's the Halloween event, and how reasonable you are about it.


----------



## Growly (Dec 26, 2008)

Biles said:


> If that was true, then how do the Disney employees handle their suits? I imagine if they were state-of-the-art suits, they'd have built-in coolant system device embedded inside much like you find in suits drivers and commanders wear when operating a military tank.



Fans, cold vests, and they are only out for about 20 minutes at a time.

Also, I would say absolutely not to suiting at Disney.
Imagine if a suiter did something innapropriate at the park and all the parents thought they were an official Disney employee.
It can be likened to going to the furniture store and going around to people to try and get them to buy your old couch instead of the ones in the store. Or heck, even pretending to be an employee. It's just a huge liability issue, and it's also taking away from the paid performers on site.


----------

